# Best target rest?



## Brokenwing (Sep 27, 2008)

I am looking for a new rest and I would like to the best target rest available. I have been using a Golden Key for many year, I just need a new updated rest.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

Limbdriver all I will use Great rest


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

in my opinion..a golden key(now spot hog) premier rest is and always will be the best out there.you wont find a more adjustable or failsafe rest out there.if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Trophy taker spring steel.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

check out the protuner with the new Verti-Klik Jesse mount. it is the only one on the market with horizontal & vertical adjustment that 
micro-Kliks. It can be mounted as a long mount or as a short mount with out having to buy any thing extra 
Find it at Britesite.Us


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I use Hoyt mount Brite Site Pro Tuners and swear by them. I'll never go to another rest.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

brtesite said:


> check out the protuner with the new Verti-Klik Jesse mount. it is the only one on the market with horizontal & vertical adjustment that
> micro-Kliks. It can be mounted as a long mount or as a short mount with out having to buy any thing extra
> Find it at Britesite.Us




===================

He said it . Great arrow rest. [ Later


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Been using Vaportrail Limbdrivers now.


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

Beiter all the way ...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

josechno said:


> Limbdriver all I will use Great rest


Me also


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Golden Key/Spot-Hogg Infinity with a blade.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Try the Hamskea, Rock solid rest. Have not shot it long though. Time will tell.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

trophy taker spring steel rest with micro adjustments


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

Versa Rest Description/ Press Release

After three years of prototypes and development, trials at the Las Vegas Archery Festival in 2011 resulting in an appearance in the Men’s Pro Shoot down round, a prefect field round to its credit and multiple successful field tests, Hamskea Archery Solutions is proud to introduce the VersaRest (patent pending). 

This is the most versatile and configurable rest on the market today. Attention to detail was applied to every aspect of the design resulting in a rest that is built like a Panzer tank yet performs like a fine Swiss watch! Our design focused approach led to an End-2-End (E2E) sealed stainless bearing containment system and Zero Tolerance Technology (ZT2) that takes advantage of state of the art machining processes. These design elements result in a rest that maximizes your accuracy!

The Versa Rest can be configured multiple ways to accommodate your individual shooting style and/or preferences. The Versa Rest can be configured for:

1)	Top Limb Actuated (standard)
2)	Bottom Limb Actuated 
3)	Cable Actuated
4)	Cable Fall Away
5)	Cable Slide Fall Away
6)	Fixed Position/Blade
7)	Adjustable Spring Tension Mode

Try that with you current rest or any rest on the market today! To get the equivalent versatility with the rests on the market today you would have buy a minimum of four (4) rests and spend over $340 ! ! ! 

The VersaRest has been designed to tolerances as small as 0.0005” in critical areas that can affect your accuracy. In some instances, the tolerances are Line-2-Line (L2L) to ensure zero slop; we call it Zero Tolerance Technology (ZT2). What’s the tolerance on your rest? No other mechanical rest has these kind of tolerances on the market today. 

One common problem with mechanical rests is the launcher can bounce up into the path of the arrow. The VersaRest employs a patent pending in-line spring mounted to the limb clamp. This in-line spring feature has three distinct benefits and advantages over others: 
#1 It acts like a shock absorber which minimizes the effects of launcher flutter/ bounce. 
#2 It also takes out any stretch to the limb driven halo cord ensuring accuracy. 
#3 It also reduces the force of the impact that the limb imparts on the rest as the launcher slams into the stop position ensuring the rest stays in place in the riser. 
The in-line spring ensures many years of consistent and reliable performance from the
VersaRest. 

Integrated into the design is the ability to adjust the angle of the launcher blade’s up position and down or stop position. The VersaRest can be configured with two set screws in the body of the rest along with stack washers to set these angles. If you like your launcher at a low angle, remove the factory installed washer and the angle will be lowered. If you like a steeper launcher angle, add washers to create the desired angle. Many times launchers slam into the bow riser causing additional launcher bounce and noise. The VersaRest second set screw allows you to set the stop position of the launcher eliminating the bounce. No other rest on the market gives you this custom flexibility. In addition, the launchers can be positioned left to right on the shaft using the multiple mounting hole positions, allowing you to make large windage adjustments. 

Often times, rests have cantilevered designs which will have increased play as they wear down over time, and accuracy is only as good as your equipment’s repeatability The VersaRest employs an End-2-End (E2E) design which captures the outboard end of the shaft, driving the affects of bearing wear to almost zero. The stainless steel bearings ensure a smooth “Swiss watch” type action and the full capture design of the outer bearing results in Zero Tolerance Technology (ZT2). The “C” clamp compression lever arm design and the octagon shaft allow for repeatable attachment with zero slip; another example of Zero Tolerance Technology (ZT2). 

If that wasn’t enough, the VersaRest I-beam design is proven to be the strongest and lightest on the market today. As solid as a Panzer tank, this design will not disappoint. This feature also allows for the integration of a rear rubber arrow guide that ensures the launcher will pick up your arrow every time you draw your bow. 

The VersaRest comes with all the hardware to configure your rest any way you choose and includes three launcher blade options standard! A .012 Stainless Spring Steel Wide Blade Launcher, and a .012 Stainless Spring Steel Narrow Blade Launcher for the fixed position. In addition, it comes with the Contoured Accu-Guide Launcher, which is a rigid launcher that can be used for target, 3D or hunting. The Contoured launcher comes with a custom, precut felt piece for ultra quite performance while hunting. 

Hamskea Archery Solutions is committed to bringing you the very best products on the market today. Maximize your accuracy with the VersaRest!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use both the Limb Driver and the Trophy Taker Spring Steel, can't go wrong with either!


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Brite Site Pro Tuner rest for me. Reliable and easy to tune.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Bodoodle Pro Lite II


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nap qt 3000


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Right Now I use a Trophy Taker Prong with a long mount. but if i was going to upgrade it would be a Spring steel w/ Micro Adjust or a Limbdriver.


----------



## Brokenwing (Sep 27, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Golden Key/Spot-Hogg Infinity with a blade.


Well since they are sooo close I will stay with GK and maybe use the Spot-Hogg.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

in my opinion the brite site pro tuner or the jesse mount pro tuner both easy to tune and both bullet proof simply the best rest on the planet.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

brtesite said:


> check out the protuner with the new Verti-Klik Jesse mount. it is the only one on the market with horizontal & vertical adjustment that
> micro-Kliks. It can be mounted as a long mount or as a short mount with out having to buy any thing extra
> Find it at Britesite.Us


I dont agree with this post......he forgot to mention how good of customer service comes with it.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

GWFH said:


> I dont agree with this post......he forgot to mention how good of customer service comes with it.





X2 --------------- On customer service. :thumbs_up [ Later


----------



## nXXo (Apr 5, 2009)

hamskea versa that it


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Brokenwing said:


> Well since they are sooo close I will stay with GK and maybe use the Spot-Hogg.


Really the same rest..not sure of your intention with this post, unless your just funning around.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Archer970 said:


> View attachment 1172513
> View attachment 1172514
> View attachment 1172515
> 
> ...


 Am I the only one that sees that there could be some contact issues with the back of this rest? It's pretty bulky in the back.


----------



## Brokenwing (Sep 27, 2008)

I am just getting back into 3d and setting up my wifes bow so I want to see what different people thought.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Am I the only one that sees that there could be some contact issues with the back of this rest? It's pretty bulky in the back.


Tim shoots blazers with it.....doubt it.


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> X2 --------------- On customer service. :thumbs_up [ Later


X3
Mike at Britesite responded to my email, promptly, *on a holiday*. That's going above and beyond.
This is the only rest I plan to use for target or hunting!


----------

